# New goal: sing at bar karaoke



## willy_wonka (Jan 31, 2005)

A big local bar here has a very popular karaoke night. People ranged from great to terrible who sang. So I'm challening myself to go up and sing next time!!


I'm gonna pick a David bowie song probably and really practice it! I hope I go throuh with this!


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

Go for it! Karaoke isn't about being good, it's about having fun. And even if you aren't good, you won't be alone.


----------



## Patrick79 (Nov 18, 2004)

Good luck!


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

good luck

and have fun

Rock Out! :evil 
...whatever happend to the headbanging emoticon?


----------



## willy_wonka (Jan 31, 2005)

When I record myself singing it sounds not very good unless I put my all into it. So If I do this I'm gonna have to do it with full energy. . . I was thinking Bohemian Rapsody would be a great song if you could get the whole bar involved. I'm snot sure 'm up to that yet!


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Wow! That takes guts. Good luck!


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

Karaoke...lol ...That takes a lot of guts. I hope you go through it...


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

:yay I feel like singing!


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Good luck! I don't think I could do that even if I was wasted and offered money :lol


----------



## willy_wonka (Jan 31, 2005)

Well oddly enough I'd get possibly more nervous about approaching a girl for her number then I would getting up in front of the bar and singing Karaoke. I'm less afraid of performing. Anyways I did Karaoke on 2 occasions. And I don't mind it. I've proven to myself I can do it.


----------



## haloInReverse (May 21, 2005)

I did kareoke once, it was a Britney Spears song, but I made my friends sing with me because I didnt want too much attention. It was so much fun, after that I wanted to do it by myself so much. But I didnt have the guts to do it again. I always think about doing it again.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh wow, that's awesome.......I wish I could even think of doing something like that, but Im not allowed to sing in [email protected]!


----------



## Yellowbunny (Apr 11, 2005)

I think i'd die of fear before I sang at a karoke bar!


----------



## eekmd (Jun 19, 2005)

Yellowbunny said:


> I think i'd die of fear before I sang at a karoke bar!


I'd die of fear just going INTO the karoke bar.....


----------



## Teehee (Aug 7, 2005)

deleted


----------



## paxil (Aug 4, 2005)

After 2mg of Xanax and several Jack & Cokes they tell me I got on stage with the Velcro Pigmys (a local Band in Bama) to sing Sweet Home Alabama. You might want to go sober so you can remember your experience.


----------

